# TTR - Tectonic Resources



## crackaton (18 April 2006)

Thoughts please people. I believe it has gold silver, copper and zinc...


----------



## 56gsa (18 April 2006)

Has given up on RAV8 nickel project, still going with stake in a small gold producer and now looking at Philips River Gold - has env apprvls, just needs finance although has offtake agreement with Sempra.  Hopes to produce by end of 2007.  Resources suggest 1.5 Au equiv, which gives it an Au equiv EV of $25.  Wonder if we will see some announcements re financing soon?
some thoughts only...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2006)

Have been watching it on and off,

Early March it caught my eye, 

*Burnakura* JV 50:50 with EXT (Gold) 

*Philips River* 8mt @ 2.5g/t Au + 30 g/t Ag + 1% Cu + 1.5% Pb + 0.8% Zn

Cap Ex $30m, Mining should last 5 years, seemed interesting but marginal at the time, may have another proper look and create excel sheet for it.


----------



## crackaton (19 April 2006)

k thanks guys will add to watch list with this ones wez,gdm.smc,pla,pnn


----------



## robot (20 October 2006)

*Tectonic Resources News*

Currently Suspended pending announcement - was due at latest today but not released. Announcement probably relates to Phillips River Gold Project funding - seems to have accumulated a good resource and share price looks cheap.  Has anyone any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## Epsilon (20 October 2006)

*Re: Tectonic Resources News*



			
				robot said:
			
		

> Currently Suspended pending announcement - was due at latest today but not released. Announcement probably relates to Phillips River Gold Project funding - seems to have accumulated a good resource and share price looks cheap.  Has anyone any thoughts on this stock?





Any thoughts?
Yeah. They should get of their ....magnificent golden chair........And do something regarding the BARN... Joint Venture with Extract , which unfortunately inhibits EXT's further progress and positive (very positive) announcements from the Land of the Bushmen......

Cheers!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Have been watching it on and off,
> 
> Early March it caught my eye,
> 
> ...





Looks much better at these levels, hence why I bought

Will do a full fundamental analysis soon,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

*TTR* *Tectonic Resources*

Shares
*220m on issue * 
Mkt cap @ 10c = $22m
Mkt cap @ 15c = $33m
Mkt cap @ 20c = $44m


Placed 10m to Sempra Metals, who have helped fund FXR and TZN's projects as the want all the Copper offtakes

Placed 10m@ 13c to MCR in exchange for them to explore around and mine around the RAV 8 Mine, but TTR still has a 100% in the Immediate RAV 8 Mine

Cash
About $6m will need to confirm in the latest qtrly,
Also looking to selll Burnakuraa mine which should net $2m
And recently signed a offtake to sell remant Nickel to BHP, should Net $1m - $2m

So By the end of the Qtr they could have around $10m in the bank


Projects
Phillips River 100% Owned, VMS type Gold/Copper/Zinc/Lead/Silver deposit

To best describe this deposit its like a lower grade version of JML's Jaguar

*JORC 8Mt@ 2.5g/t Gold + 30 g/t Silver +1% Copper + 0.8% Zinc + 1.5% Lead

Using Conservative spot prices and a CAP EX of $40m the project has an NPV of $50m = 25c TTR* (See their presentations for this)

Rav 8 100% Nickel Near Ravensthorpe
Recently announced an agreement to sell 10kt-14kt of ore containing 1% Nickel to BHP, depending on how much they recieve per lb Ni, will Net between $1m - $2m

Today they have announced the re-commencement of mining at RAV 8, this could start to generate some really good cash flow given current Nickel Spot Prices.



Exploration areae *Surrounding* Rav 8 20%, Free Carried by MCR for $6.5m worth of work Nickel Near Ravensthorpe

Recently  signed deal where MCR can explore *around the RAV 8 area*, MCR is earning an 80% interest by spening $6.5m of which they also took a subscription of 10m shares in TTR @ 13c = $1.3m for TTR


Burnakura 50% JV with EXT Gold
Both EXT and TTR have decided to divest the asset, its sale should net $2 for  TTR


Summary
By the end of the Qtr I expect TTR to have around $10m in the bank, it would seem that with booming Nickel Prices RAV 8 will once again become the cash cow for TTR, 

Sempra has cleary shown its willingness to back TTR's Phillips River as its a VMS deposit like JML's but simply lower grade, One very important thing about VMS deposits is that they are found in CLUSTERS, NEVER ALONE, so TTR has excellent potential to find another Phillips River nearby

Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## Rafa (19 January 2007)

thanks for the analysis YT...

this is share i have followed on and off, without ever owning, since it was 5 cents many many years back...

since it hit 30c plus, i stopped following it, and am frankly surprised its back down to 10c levels..

was there a reason for the fall? Does anyone have more history on this stock?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

Rafa I think mainly it was due to the underperformance of Burnakurra and as a result Phillips River was put on the back burner,


I was interested in the company at 20c, I love it at 10c based on my analysis


Alsso re Burnakurra, in addition to divesting/selling it which should Net TTR $2m they are doing the following

As announced by Tectonic Resources NL (Tectonic) (manager of the BJV) on October 6, 2006, Tectonic and Extract Resources Limited (Extract) have agreed to suspend further mine capital development works and concentrate on the extraction of the currently accessible ore reserves from the NOA2 mine which forms part of the BJV. This program is expected to yield 44,000 tonne of ore grading 8.2 g/t gold over the next five months. Significant positive cash flow is expected from this program as there is no accompanying mine development cost.

So 44kt@8.2g/t = 360,800 grams gold = 12885 oz's Au say 12koz's to be safe

Assume Cash costs = $500oz therefore margin = $300 oz, NPV of remant Ore processing = $3.6m split 50:50 = Another $1.8m in cash to TTR,

We'll have to wait for their Qtrly to confirm all of this, but either way I like where its headed, especially given they are recommencing Nickle production at RAV 8


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

I should add that re Phillips River,

Its not a deep underground operation, *majority of the deposit is open pittable * 

As its close to the companies RAV 8 operations a significant portion of Office and site equipment is already in place 

Most importantly all approvals are in place and all Key Mining equipment have been secured


----------



## exgeo (19 January 2007)

Also with regard to Philips River, TTR say in one of their presentations that there is practically no drilling below 200m (underneath the current JORC resource), so there is a good chance to find more just by drilling below what they've already got. The fact that deeper resources don't exist is just a function of nobody having looked for them yet. I agree with YT; I love it at 10c as well.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Looks like the mkt agrees, up 25% on 2m vol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2007)

TTR have made a wise choice to resume operations at their RAV 8 mine given soaring Nickel prices,

TTR still have a 100% interest in the immediate Rav 8 MIne and the surrounding area

As already mentioned however a recently signed deal will allow MCR to explore around the RAV 8 area, MCR is earning an 80% interest by spening $6.5m of which they also took a subscription of 10m shares in TTR @ 13c = $1.3m for TTR

As well as the fact that they still have in place an offtake agreeement with BHP, recently announcing they expect to sell 10kt-14kt of remnant ore containing 1% Nickel to BHP, depending on how much they recieve per lb Ni, will Net between $1m - $2m

I think resuming their Nickel operations will really get them going much like AUM,

And dont forget there's still Phillips River which with a JORC 8Mt@ 2.5g/t Gold + 30 g/t Silver +1% Copper + 0.8% Zinc + 1.5% Lead
and using Conservative spot prices and a CAP EX of $40m the project has an *NPV of $50m = 25c TTR * (See their presentations for this)

As well as the sale of Burnakura which should net $4m to TTR

With the backing of Sempra Metals, a farmin from MCR and nickel offtakes with BHP, TTR has certainly turned the corner and appears to be in an uptrend


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2007)

Kennas, 

I'd appreciate your technical thoughts on the following

I'm haveing a bit of trouble seeing resistance levels,

I think that 12c was a pretty significant resistance level and now that it has been cleared on volume it appears that this should provide very strong support

But where do you see resistance levels at?

Cheers in advance


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2007)

I think I see resistance at 14c and 16c on the chart, after that 22c


Sell depth seems to confirm 14c and 16c, I think TTR's Qtrly update will be enough to get it over 16c

From there it will have to consolidate before moving,

Price Catalysts to watch for

- Qtrly
- Update re BHP Nickel sales
- Update re Nickel Mining at RAV 8
- Update re MCR exploration arround Rav 8
- Update re sale Burnakurra and processing of remanant high grade ores
- Update re Phillips River


----------



## j4mesa (1 February 2007)

Qtr is out.

The result is good with upgrade of gold output from the forecast, however the costing is over-budget.......


MARKET SENTIMENT,what would you say ???


----------



## benwex (1 February 2007)

Its a good ann.

Let hope it transpires into the SP.

Benwex
holder of TTR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2007)

With Nickle at such record levels and the dangerously low stockpiles still being depleted its a great time for TTR to focus its efforts back on its Rav 8 Nickel Mine


----------



## benwex (12 February 2007)

Still no joy.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> With Nickle at such record levels and the dangerously low stockpiles still being depleted its a great time for TTR to focus its efforts back on its Rav 8 Nickel Mine




YT, RAV8 is empty & may be a while before they stick another hole in the ground looking for more Ni. Focus is on gold now, which also looks promising.
UF


----------



## pepy (15 February 2007)

In my view, Tectonic Management have made a number of serious errors that have compounded, to create the current situation

They entered a Joint Venture (Burnakura) with limited financial resources, expecting to produce gold for under $500 per oz. After some bad luck (flooding & loss of production), they increased their exposure to this venture by building an on site accommodation facility for 90 people – obviously expecting it to be profitable and long term.

I think the strain on their resources was larger than expected, and the cash costs of producing gold much beyond their estimates (under $500 was their original estimate, compared to over $700 actual, reducing to $685 when mine development ceased). This caused audit Partner KPMG to question their ongoing viability, and led to the JV Partners deciding to divest, and focus on their prime assets elsewhere.

Now they are concluding the ore processing, prior to attempting to divest  the asset (mine plus camp for 90 people + proven resource base), and recoup enough cash to continue some development of their prime asset - Phillips River.

It seems that re-commisioning RAV8 is just to keep being an operator, rather than an explorer (different ASX reporting requirements & maybe to keep an experienced crew??), as 1oz per tonne nickel is pretty low margin production.
The Mincor announcement provides them with a much needed cash injection to keep them rolling.

I hope they get a good price for the BJV, as that is critical to further Phillips River development. 

Phillips River seems a tidy resource, particularly the 500,000 oz Kundip gold, and over 7million oz Silver at Trilogy.

(I hold, at prices above their current value)


----------



## Brujo (16 February 2007)

Hi Pepy, an insightful post.  But some observations that may shed some light on what happened.

The story with having to build the camp at Meekatharra is that they had little choice at the time.  The only accommodation anywhere near was at SBM's old Bluebird operation, approx. 50 kms from the minesite. Mercator Gold, who bought the Meeka assets from SBM, then apparently gave them the old heave-ho from the camp on short notice, since they needed it for their own exploration crews.  Employee turnover was also a problem, as the commute to the camp once any substantial rain appeared, turned from 30 minutes to over an hour, adding to the already 12 hour day.  I know a couple of people who worked up there briefly.

Also, if every company waited until it had a five year mine life before it commenced, most mines would never see the light of day.  These smaller companies especially need to take that little bit of risk and kick off on a short-term horizon, hoping to use the funds generated to develop some long-term ore-bodies. 

They did go into it under-funded and under-explored, but it partly an ugly set of circumstances of plant commissioning problems, production delays, mine flooding incident combining that saw them undone.


----------



## pepy (17 February 2007)

I notice that Tectonic has just appointed another Director, Hamish Bohannan.

While they mentioned his qualifications, and Industry experience, they neglected to mention that he is the Managing Director of Gallery Gold, which operates in Botswana. Bohannan oversaw bringing it to production. He was also an EGM at Iluka in 2001.

The primary shareholders in Gallery (only 3) are listed below. 
Isn't Google just the very beeeesstt invention????

I see this as being quite positive, as Steve Norregaard mentioned Bohannan's expertise at start up operations. I am thinking that after the 6 monthly financial statement (a loss of maybe a couple of million - sometime in the next month), the bad news may be over, and we may see movement around Phillips river.

(I'm no financial advisor, just a mug who invests in plainly risky propositions)  

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gallery Gold Limited 


:: General Information :: Nature of Business :: Related Organisations :: Related Facilities :: Related Projects :: Industry Activities by Country :: Directors/Managers :: Contact Information  

General Information :: Update :: Upgrade 


  Organisation Type/Location:  Company in Australia

  Registration No.:  ACN 009 125 197

  Previous Name:  Gallery Gold NL

  Listing(s): 
 Exchange Market Name ISIN 
Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) 
 [GGN]  

Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) 
 [GGN]  

Botswana Stock Exchange (BSE) 
 [GGN]  


  Business Sector(s): 
 Mining - Gold Mining 
  Find Related: 
 [ News Items | Pages ] 


Nature of Business :: Update :: Upgrade 


The Mupane Gold Project was officially opened by the President of Botswana, His Excellency Mr Festus Mogae on 12 February 2005. The operation was ramped into full production in mid-January 2005.



Related Organisations :: Update :: Upgrade 


  has shareholder:  African Lion Ltd (43.3%) - Johannesburg, South Africa

  has shareholder:  Lion Selection Group Ltd (43.6%) - Melbourne, Australia

  has shareholder:  Resolute Mining Ltd (Australia) (11.8%) - Perth, Australia



Related Facilities :: Update :: Upgrade 


  has a share in:  Golden Eagle - Gold Mine near Francistown, Botswana

  has a share in:  Monarch - Botswana - Gold Mine near Francistown, Botswana

  has a share in:  Mupane - Gold Mine near Francistown, Botswana

  has a share in:  Signal Hill - Gold Mine near Francistown, Botswana



Related Projects :: Update :: Upgrade 


  is principal in:  Buckreef-Rwamagaza gold project

  is principal in:  Kitongo gold project (100%)

  is principal in:  Mupane Gold Project, Botswana (100%)

  is principal in:  Nyakafuru project

  is principal in:  Tati, Maitengwe and Vumba greenstone belts



Industry Activities by Country :: Update :: Upgrade 


  Gold Mining - Botswana 
  Apart from an advanced gold exploration program in Botswana, Gallery Gold also own non operational Golden Eagle, Monarch and Shashe gold mines.



Directors/Managers :: Update :: Upgrade 


  Managing Director:  Mr H Bohannan (Hamish)

  Chairperson:  Mr J Shaw (John)

  Company Secretary:  Mr G Anderson (Graham)

  General Manager - Mupane Gold Mine:  Mr S Gula (Stuart)

  Director (Non-Exec.):  Mr P Buck (Peter)

  Director (Non-Exec.):  Mr MP Curnow (Michael Paul)

  Director (Non-Exec.):  Mr C Munro (Craig)

  Group Business Development Manager:  Mr M Anderson (Michael)

  Group Projects Manager:  Mr L Putland (Linton)

  Group Exploration & Geology Manager:  Mr Tomkinson (Marcus)

  Chief Financial Officer:  Mr S Hills (Stephen)



Contact Information :: Update :: Upgrade 



 Gallery Gold Limited

  Tel:  +61 8 9321-8643

  Fax:  +61 8 9321-8931

  E-mail:  Not Known

  Office Address: 
 9 Havelock Street
Perth
6005
Western Australia
Australia

  Postal Address: 
 PO Box 95
Perth
6872
Australia


----------



## pepy (17 February 2007)

Update

Hamish Bohannan WAS MD at Gallery Gold, but they ceased to exist mid last year - due to merger with IAMGOLD (Canadian Gold producer 1mill oz per year). See attached ASX delisting announcement.

This is positive news though, as Tectonic need funding for Phillips River, and Mr Bohannan has proven record of financial dealing.


----------



## skegsi (21 February 2007)

Can anyone put up some market depth info on this?
I know it's only momentary, but I just want to have a look anyway.
cheers


----------



## Dr Doom (21 February 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> Can anyone put up some market depth info on this?
> I know it's only momentary, but I just want to have a look anyway.
> cheers




here tis skegsi, still need it?


----------



## pepy (1 March 2007)

Interesting that they managed to hold a tiny profit for the six months, I was expecting a loss similar in magnitude to Extract Resources. 

Given this, they should be on track for a bigger profit in the second half - no further mine development at Burnakura, lower labour costs, continued gold production from the stockpiles, and the likely additional cash from the sale of Burnakura (which should be some millions between the Partners). That doesn't include Nickel sales from re-opened RAV8 mine.

New Chairman, with history of start up operations will help.

Against this, they indicated the intention to firm up further reserves from Phillips River, so more drilling will reduce profit.

A further telling point against them, is that I hold some of their shares


----------



## pepy (9 April 2007)

We should be getting close to an announcement.

Extract Resources half year report indicated that the Burnakura stockpile would be finished processing around the end of April.

Tectonic is not required to report Q3, but Extract must, and we will then see how much revenue from gold they received in the quarter.

Tectonic should be showing good cashflow from Burnakura (no mine development costs, only processing costs), as well as more from Rav8 Nickel left overs.


----------



## afrtt22gt (1 May 2007)

Market didn't like that quarterly. Looks like its getting cheaper and cheaper to buy a slice of Phillips River. Any thoughts on whats gonna happen funding wise?


----------



## robot (2 May 2007)

afrtt22gt said:


> Market didn't like that quarterly. Looks like its getting cheaper and cheaper to buy a slice of Phillips River. Any thoughts on whats gonna happen funding wise?




Maybe they wont have to worry about funding.  Hint of potential Takeover by Mincor posted on another forum.  Volumes and price up today for absolutely no reason!!!!!


----------



## pepy (13 May 2007)

The "Other" forum is now saying Burnakura announcement will be this week (A guy called Roboshan seems to have heard details). This coincides with Extract shares rising from 78c to 91c over the past few trading days - which may or may not be related.

Some interesting things I have learned in my own research - Hamish Bohannan (Chairman of TTR) is also MD of a company called Braemore Resources which is listed in the UK. Braemore have a Nickel Tailings recovery project planned with BHP Billiton. More interesting is that the Chairman of Braemore is David Humann (who is also Chair of Mincor).

We know that Tectonic only made their Rav8 deal with Mincor in the last couple of months - which sort of coincides with Hamish becoming Chairman. So there are links with Mincor both commercially through the earn in agreement (Mincor presented their initial high technology research in their Sydney presentation about a week ago - posted on the Mincor web site), and through shared Directorships at Braemore.

On the Burnakura front, this operation is basically surrounded by Mercator exploration leaseholds - both northeast of their site, and southeast of the site, as well as on the west side. It would make rather an amount of sense for Mercator to buy, if the price was right - as they are planning first production this year. It has an operational mine, a 100 person camp site, and a proven (but smallish) resource base which could be increased by further drilling.


----------



## benwex (16 May 2007)

Some action today on TTR.....

No announcement though. Any one have some ideas on the SP movement??

Benwex


----------



## robot (16 May 2007)

Posted on another site - Announcement on Burnakura sale expected any time now.  Apparently deal is for an outright sale which was always going to be the best outcome for TTR.

Cash position will be near $10m by end of financial year.  Nickel production at RAV8 going well with excellent head grades reported.


Things looking goooooooood for TTR reflected in breakout today with substantial volume.


----------



## gregcourageous (16 May 2007)

robot said:


> Posted on another site - Announcement on Burnakura sale expected any time now.  Apparently deal is for an outright sale which was always going to be the best outcome for TTR.
> 
> Cash position will be near $10m by end of financial year.  Nickel production at RAV8 going well with excellent head grades reported.
> 
> ...




Hey Robot, 
Just wondering whether whoever posted on the "other" site has any cred, and if so, where they got their information from, the volume sure does point towards something coming. Can you also please explain what the sake means to the company and its SP. 

Thanks


----------



## robot (17 May 2007)

News of Burnakura sale has been anticipated for a while and recently TTR reported that process was going OK.  Timing of announcement was expected much earlier than this month so it could be a guess that it is about due or someone has heard something. Actually I saw a post on an Extract (JV partner of TTR) thread earlier than that one hinting something was happening.

As to the reliability of posts on these chat sites you be the judge - I am sure more than 90% are "honest" speculation but often there are some gems.  Personally I take limited note of this type of information and prefer to base decisions on fact and fundamentals but it all helps.  I posted the latest info to be helpful in respose to benwex's earlier post as to why the share price moved.  If it all is true - yes it is very good news for TTR.

The significance of the Burnakura sale is that it has been a distraction from getting on with the Phillips River Gold Project.  Naturally it provides significant additional working capital  - I think the best they could get  (their share) would be $5 million.  This result would give TTR a solid cash position (after sales of the last of the Burnakura gold and current income from RAV8 nickel) of perhaps $10 million or more.

This would greatly enhance funding opportunities for Phillips River - principally to fund further drilling to progress to a fully bankable feasibility stage.

Suggest that you do some wide research on other forums and TTRs Web site and ASX announcements - you will get a better picture.  Hope it helps.


----------



## gregcourageous (17 May 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've spent the night trying to learn as much as possible about TTR, I'm only new too trading and i think i'm bitting more than i can chew at the moment, i don't have much spare cash lying around so i think i'll sit back and watch TTR for the time being


----------



## robot (17 May 2007)

Gregcourageous or Greg you need to be courageous to invest in the junior mining sector.  Only invest what you can afford to lose. These companies can run a tightrope from exploration through to actually producing.  

The fundamentals are of course - strong metal prices, establishing a proven resource and experienced ethical mining managment with experience in all facets of the mining business (primarily geology, engineering and finance).

To invest in mining you need to follow the major commodity cycles and cycles within cycles.  We are in an extended boom at the moment for two reasons.  Firstly, extended demand from CHINA and MANY OTHER DEVELOPING NATIONS (which has so much momentum will continue for many years) and secondly it is taking a long time for supply to come up to demand.  Depressed commodity prices in the 80s and 90s saw exploration and development reach a real low point.  It is taking a long time to get new production up and running.  Deposits are MUCH MUCH harder to find and more expensive to drill, develop and bring into production.

The junior miners seem to be following a cycle of their own - because the big and mid cap miners and the very speculative uranium segment are so popular, there is little investor money prepared to be risked in the junior sector (particularly where a juniors project is not yet producing).  .  However, later in the main cycle when share prices are tops and value starts to disappear from the big end of town (about now) the smart cookies will take their profits and seed a little into the small cap miners.

The time to get into junior miners is probably now.  Reduce your risk by researching ASX reports, brokers reports, websites, check the backgrounds and track records of directors in particular (the internet today provides a wealth of information).

As far as Tectonic goes - they meet all the fundamental tests I would apply but please do your own research and watch it for a while (not too long or you may miss the boat).


----------



## samfisher18 (27 June 2007)

I have been holding ttr for about a month now.

I spoke to steve norregaard yesterday and he gave me useful information that i thought i might share. He said that drilling at Phillips River would start in the coming quarter regardless of the sale of Burnakura. He also said quoting his words when i asked him of the progress of the Burnakura sale 







> " that selling a mine can be quite difficult, its quite different from selling a car or a house".



He did not give me any specific information about the sale as i suppose that would be against the rules, but he did say that there were several parties interested and they were in serious talks with one party. 

He also told me that Mincor had completed drilling two holes at Rav8, and that this project was still in its early stages with a lot of potential. He also said that there has been newly realized potential of a polymetallic resource at Kundip. He also mentioned that the institu value for trilogy alone should be upwards of two billion dollars. 

Based on the information i got from him, i am quite positive about the future of this company. Lets also not forget that we also have Hamish Bohannan on our board who took Gallery Gold from MC of $20 million to $200 million before the takeover. I am not at all suggesting that the same is going to happen with TTR, just that this company is in the hands of experienced people and that institutional investors are still holding, based on the fact that there hasnt been a change in substantial holding or a ceased to be a substantial holder notice in a while. I look forward to accumulating this stock at current prices and imho the inevitable rerating at some during the future

Cheers


----------



## skegsi (5 July 2007)

up 30% in one week! ?speeding ticket soon
Hopefully good ann on sale of Bunarkura soon.
Looks like 12c is resistance at the moment, then 52wk high of 16c.
Stronger copper prices now and good LT outlook should be good for Phillips River
GL holders


----------



## robot (5 July 2007)

Have been told there will be a series of announcements shortly.  I am assuming this is to update TTR investors on Phillips River (targeted drilling to commence), RAV8 Nickel mining and Mincor exploration drilling updates, Metallurgy studies regarding Trilogy polymetalic processing,  further Trilogy geological work and last but not least sale of Burnakura.

Obviously movement in the market over last few days indicates good news is coming - expecting this series of announcements will result in a reassessment of TTR  valuation - Burnakura sale alone could be worth up to 3 cents per share of additional capital.  Successful outcome from metallurgy studies which adds immediate value to Trilogy deposits up to 40 cents a share (yes 40cents a share based on about 10% of insitu value of deposit excluding gold and silver).  If Mincor successful with RAV8 exploration TTR retain a 20% interest so how much might this be worth??

So a lot of potential upside for TTR over next few weeks/months I think - target price for me is 35 cents.  TTR had reached this share price level several years ago when Phillips River was seen as the Company Making project.  It was prior to the Burnakura distraction and delays in Phillips River Funding.


----------



## benwex (27 August 2007)

robot said:


> Have been told there will be a series of announcements shortly.  I am assuming this is to update TTR investors on Phillips River (targeted drilling to commence), RAV8 Nickel mining and Mincor exploration drilling updates, Metallurgy studies regarding Trilogy polymetalic processing,  further Trilogy geological work and last but not least sale of Burnakura.
> 
> Obviously movement in the market over last few days indicates good news is coming - expecting this series of announcements will result in a reassessment of TTR  valuation - Burnakura sale alone could be worth up to 3 cents per share of additional capital.  Successful outcome from metallurgy studies which adds immediate value to Trilogy deposits up to 40 cents a share (yes 40cents a share based on about 10% of insitu value of deposit excluding gold and silver).  If Mincor successful with RAV8 exploration TTR retain a 20% interest so how much might this be worth??
> 
> So a lot of potential upside for TTR over next few weeks/months I think - target price for me is 35 cents.  TTR had reached this share price level several years ago when Phillips River was seen as the Company Making project.  It was prior to the Burnakura distraction and delays in Phillips River Funding.




HI Robot,

Are you still sticking to your price target of 35cents? Have you been in contact with the company recently? any announcements on drilling results??

regards,
Benwex


----------



## robot (3 September 2007)

Given the events of the last few weeks I guess 35 cents is now a bit optomistic.  TTR desperately needs some good news to lift its sagging share price which is now amazingly well below NTA.  When was the last time a junior miner had that stat.

Essentially balance sheet is solid with no debt, reasonable cash but needs Burnakura sale proceeds and good drilling results to secure the future prospects.

Have not been in contact with the company for a month.  

20 cents is my new target price over the next 6 months.


----------



## exgeo (4 September 2007)

I listened to a webcast with the MD the other day and dunno if perhaps the guy is just a negative sort of person, but reading between the lines, he didn't sound at all upbeat.


----------



## kingkev (25 July 2011)

All quiet here for a while

Community engagement was somewhat promising however not everyone sped off to place buy orders.  Sp still a bit low with good potential

any thoughts


----------

